# Wetter but not quite liquid poop



## JekkaLynn (Apr 27, 2014)

I just got 6 two week old pullets 4 Colombian Rocks, and 2 Rhode Island Reds.
I got them on Saturday from a man who hatched them from eggs his own chickens laid and used them for picture shoots for Easter and for petting zoo classroom visits. They where fed medicated chick starter.
We brought them home and set them up and fees them medicated chick starter. None have messy bums and all are active and eating well. But scattered throughout the cage among the cry firm poop are wet mushy poops. I use to raise chicks but it has been 7 years since I last had any and I just want to be sure that this is normal. I am fairly sure it is... but if it isn't I want to treat whatever is causing it asap.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This might be a response to being moved. Just do what you're doing and keep watch. You really don't want to treat something that may or may not exist and since its a mystery what it might it would be hard to know how to treat.


----------

